# Jorja and the Boys



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

A couple pics. Three days old.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

NICE!! Jorga looks good too, nice clean behind. My girls always a funky mess with blood stuck to tail.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow they look awesome, and I really like the doe as well.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> NICE!! Jorga looks good too, nice clean behind. My girls always a funky mess with blood stuck to tail.


All the rest of mine have been a mess. Not sure why Joja cleaned 
so well.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> nancy d said:
> 
> 
> > NICE!! Jorga looks good too, nice clean behind. My girls always a funky mess with blood stuck to tail.
> ...


Is she normally a "clean" goat? 
I have some that dont like being dirty at ALL. And others that just dont care LOL
:whatgoat:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...very cute! Great looking family!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Shazzles said:


> Tenacross said:
> 
> 
> > nancy d said:
> ...


She is a pretty clean type. She about puts her fanny on the ground to pee.
But what we are talking about is her uterus cleaning. Most of mine had some sort of bloody discharge for up to a couple of weeks. Not Jorja.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So who's the sire of these strappin boys? Are they RNSH Mr Rich kids too?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> So who's the sire of these strappin boys? Are they RNSH Mr Rich kids too?


 :shades: Yes.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Cute babies. Momma looks good too!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So how are they doing now? I think those boys are going to grow into AWESOME bucks. If you were closer I might have been interested. Not like I need anymore young bucks. lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I might have to rethink using Mr Rich on Rimfire, Tim Im serious about one of Jorga's or Graces boys so keep me posted about how they're doing.
So many things going through my mind, Jorga's pedigree Graces pedigree, two clean or 4 clean Im gonna have to get down there and fall in love before I make decision.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RPC said:


> So how are they doing now? I think those boys are going to grow into AWESOME bucks. If you were closer I might have been interested. Not like I need anymore young bucks. lol


They are doing great. I sort of hate to jinx them by bragging, but those two have had zero setbacks. Oh, the eye thing on Grits, but it went away no problem. Yesterday Grits weighed 18 and Gravey weighed 17.6 pounds at 11 days old. They feel like baby pigs when you pick them up. These are my first kids, so I really have no idea if they are nice or not. As Nancy D once told me at a show, "love is blind".


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Well I might have to rethink using Mr Rich on Rimfire, Tim Im serious about one of Jorga's or Graces boys so keep me posted about how they're doing.
> So many things going through my mind, Jorga's pedigree Graces pedigree, two clean or 4 clean Im gonna have to get down there and fall in love before I make decision.


OK Nancy. I'll e-mail you their reg. #s just so you can peek at that if you want. Richard told me yesterday that Mr. Rich is soon to be enobled. Jorja is the better doe. Grace's name is actually "Ivy". Ha.
She just has one buck. The solid red one. Her other kid is a doeling.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just did the "backround check" on Grace/Ivy. You have some great lines there too! Heaven Sent is big on 1:1.
So now it will be down to bucklings themselves.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They sound like they are growing well and healthy!! BTW...I LOVE their names!!


----------

